# Possibly useful information for big dog owners



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Or perhaps I should have said 'Owners of big dogs'......

Last week I had a few messages from people living in various parts of Spain and posting on this Forum who own large dogs, nearly all of which would be classed as Dangerous Dogs under current law. Even if your dog is not one of the named breeds, s/he may have some or all of the characteristics which qualify them as Dangerous Dogs within the scope of the law. Neither of our dogs is actually named but each has all the characteristics.

The fact that your beloved pet may come under this law shouldn't put you off. There are certain things you must do but they are not complicated and in any case are sensible. Any responsible owner would wish to comply with the law.

We found the best place to start was our vet as the police I spoke to were singularly unhelpful and were more interested in our dog - what breed? what does he eat? - and so on and merely told us not to worry, we were obviously 'good' people. Your vet will tell you about the tests and other things you need to go through, how to register your dog for its licence, insurances and so on. If your dog hasn't already got chip, passport and vaccinations then the vet is obviously the person to arrange all that. Your house should be surrounded by a wall at least 2m high but obviously not everyone lives in a house. This doesn't mean anyone living in a piso or adosado shouldn't have a Labrador, or GSD but it does mean you have to be extra careful and responsible.

Your dog should always be on a leash and muzzle when walked - pity it isn't a legal requirement for all dogs, regardless of size. I've been asked by pm what we use to walk our dogs: for both we use a CannyCollar, which gives total control and because it wraps around the dog's muzzle so s/he can't open jaws to bite is acceptable as a muzzle. There are several variations on this 'head collar' method of control, Cesar Millan has one, but whichever, this type of collar gives complete control over the largest, most unruly dog.

You can get Canny Collars in shops in Spain as they are becoming popular here but if not there are many online shops selling these, harnesses etc.

A lot of nonsense is talked about certain breeds and although it's true that some dogs have traits and characteristics which make them more suitable for an experienced owner, any dog can be dangerous in the hands of an irresponsible owner.
So anyone planning to come to Spain with a GSD, Boxer, Staffie, Doberman or similar breed need not worry as there are loads and loads of these dogs in Spain - you just need to follow the very reasonable laws.

Thanks to the people, especially the Ridgeback owners, for their very supportive pms, by the way. As with children, dogs are very much the product of their environment. I would never presume to be an expert but I've had dogs since I was a young child, nearly always larger dogs, not, as silly people might think, as a 'status symbol' but simply because I prefer them. 

Anyone who hasn't got a dog but is thinking of getting one, please don't buy, adopt from your local rehoming charity. And at the risk of perpetuating a cliché, please remember: a dog is for life , not just for Christmas.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mods, this thread title should be 'Possibly USEFUL informstion'.....can you please amend, thanks


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

A useful summary, I think.

I hope that it will be of use and interest to existing dog owners and those who intend to be in the near future - me!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Glad it's helpful but obviously the vet is the best source.
Here are a boy and girl (ours) which although not actually named as 'Dangerous Dogs' under the law have all the listed characteristics and according to a lawyer I consulted are classified as '*potentially* dangerous dogs' Mean and Toothless Xena and Azor the 'Orrible on their morning walk having a drink.
.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

What a good looking pair


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Glad it's helpful but obviously the vet is the best source.
> Here are a boy and girl (ours) which although not actually named as 'Dangerous Dogs' under the law have all the listed characteristics and according to a lawyer I consulted are classified as '*potentially* dangerous dogs' Mean and Toothless Xena and Azor the 'Orrible on their morning walk having a drink.
> .


Lovely photo


----------



## ExpatWannabee (Jul 6, 2011)

You have beautiful dogs!

These breed-specific dog rules are insane. I played with pit bulls in Toronto for years (a very responsible guy around the corner bred them) and never once had a problem. I move to the Valencia area and the first time I bend over to pet a long-haired dachshund he nips my finger! It's not the big dogs who are a problem (the gentlest dog I ever has was a 90 lb. Giant Schnauzer) it's the dogs that THINK they're big that are the problem!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Lovely photo


How's Kala?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

ExpatWannabee said:


> You have beautiful dogs!
> 
> These breed-specific dog rules are insane. I played with pit bulls in Toronto for years (a very responsible guy around the corner bred them) and never once had a problem. I move to the Valencia area and the first time I bend over to pet a long-haired dachshund he nips my finger! It's not the big dogs who are a problem (the gentlest dog I ever has was a 90 lb. Giant Schnauzer) it's the dogs that THINK they're big that are the problem!


My dogs say Thanks' for the compliment! 

I'm very much in agreement with you. Our Ridgie has been bitten many times by smaller dogs, on one occasion getting an infection from the bite requiring several visits to the vet. 
Like some people, it's the little wannabes that are often more vicious.
Which is not to say though that big dogs don't need special,care and experienced handlers. 
That photo was taken very early in the morning in mid- summer. We get up before sunrise during the hot months and drive the dogs out to a remote part of our rio/ arroyo where we can let them run free as the only people we have met there in six years have been a couple of fellow dog- walkers whose dogs play with ours.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> How's Kala?


Weellll, we had a bit of a set back with the fiestas in mid Sept. I had her in the field where we (used to) go almost every day at 10:00 purposely because by then the rockets to announce the start of and the end of the bull running have usually finished, but I didn't know that this year they had decided to change the time. So we got there, I let her off the lead to join her best buddies Elena (tasty treats) and Borman (running and fooling around) and BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!
Of course she was terrified to put it mildly, ran straight out of the field, but thankfully ran home. She has run away from us on several occasions now on her walks, but up till now, always home. She shakes just walking past said field. She's more likely to escape from me than OH or daughter so now I run behind her when we're going away from the house and put her on the lead when we're going back.
But this month we've got Bilbao for New Year and there are bangers every single day until 6th of Jan and it's a very, very hard time.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Weellll, we had a bit of a set back with the fiestas in mid Sept. I had her in the field where we (used to) go almost every day at 10:00 purposely because by then the rockets to announce the start of and the end of the bull running have usually finished, but I didn't know that this year they had decided to change the time. So we got there, I let her off the lead to join her best buddies Elena (tasty treats) and Borman (running and fooling around) and BOOM! BOOM! BOOM!
> Of course she was terrified to put it mildly, ran straight out of the field, but thankfully ran home. She has run away from us on several occasions now on her walks, but up till now, always home. She shakes just walking past said field. She's more likely to escape from me than OH or daughter so now I run behind her when we're going away from the house and put her on the lead when we're going back.
> But this month we've got Bilbao for New Year and there are bangers every single day until 6th of Jan and it's a very, very hard time.


Xena was an 'outdoor' dog until she came to us so takes thunder, lightning, fireworks, gunshots,noises of all kinds in her stride. Whereas Azor is the complete opposite. At the slightest loud noise he trembles like a leaf, gets at close as he can to one of us. It's really bad so we asked our vet's advice. She wrote a prescription for a sedative to give him before known events such as fiestas etc. So that's what we do now. It does seem to have a calming effect but as he's a big boy we're wary of giving him too big a dose which he would need to be knocked out.
Since we got Azor we've had to turn down every New Year's Eve party invite as no way could we leave him alone. But it's a small loss compared to enjoying the love, companionship and protection he gives us.
You might like to try the sedative?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Xena was an 'outdoor' dog until she came to us so takes thunder, lightning, fireworks, gunshots,noises of all kinds in her stride. Whereas Azor is the complete opposite. At the slightest loud noise he trembles like a leaf, gets at close as he can to one of us. It's really bad so we asked our vet's advice. She wrote a prescription for a sedative to give him before known events such as fiestas etc. So that's what we do now. It does seem to have a calming effect but as he's a big boy we're wary of giving him too big a dose which he would need to be knocked out.
> Since we got Azor we've had to turn down every New Year's Eve party invite as no way could we leave him alone. But it's a small loss compared to enjoying the love, companionship and protection he gives us.
> You might like to try the sedative?


We do for new year, but I can't give it to her on a daily basis.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> We do for new year, but I can't give it to her on a daily basis.


No, you can't...it is very difficult, I know. Poor Azor really suffers. Our next-door neighbour keeps firing at rats or something in his garden, he often does it after lunch (!) and he's doing it today, Azor is not amused.


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

If I may offer a suggestion as far as chemical sedatives go dosing is always a problem, we have used the herbal sedative Baldrian for many years,for all types of nervous and highlystrung mammals, it is a great totally harmless herbal medication with absolutely no side effects, ask your vet,we have found in our experience that these days, lots more of the old herbal medications and treatments are being used to treat pets both big and small,


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Can it be used on humans?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Virgil, how's your RR Milo?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

extranjero said:


> Can it be used on humans?


 Anyone in mind?

My Gran used to swear by a glass of Mackeson before retiring....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> If I may offer a suggestion as far as chemical sedatives go dosing is always a problem, we have used the herbal sedative Baldrian for many years,for all types of nervous and highlystrung mammals, it is a great totally harmless herbal medication with absolutely no side effects, ask your vet,we have found in our experience that these days, lots more of the old herbal medications and treatments are being used to treat pets both big and small,


I've not had any problems with the dosage of sedatives, but I'm always willing to try an non chemical alternative. We do you get Baldrian from?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Anyone in mind?
> 
> My Gran used to swear by a glass of Mackeson before retiring....


Re why, me of course- sounds just what I'm looking for!


----------



## Nignoy (Jun 4, 2010)

It is available from most health food shops, baldrian has been a proven medication for humans especially children in Germany,austria and Switzerland for many,many years


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nignoy said:


> It is available from most health food shops, baldrian has been a proven medication for humans especially children in Germany,austria and Switzerland for many,many years


But Spain or the UK or both?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But Spain or the UK or both?


I think it's valerian, marketed under the trade name Baldrian. Valerian has indeed been used for years and years as a sleep aid. Victorian mothers used to give it to their children.

If it's what I think it is, this remedy in tablet form is also widely used in Poland and the Czech Republic. Like most herbal remedies, loads of people swear by it, some doubt its effectiveness. My Czech friend's mother used it a lot.

I'd certainly prefer it to anything chemical if I needed help in sleeping which I do sometimes. In fact, I think I'll go in search of it online.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I think it's valerian, marketed under the trade name Baldrian. Valerian has indeed been used for years and years as a sleep aid. Victorian mothers used to give it to their children.
> 
> If it's what I think it is, this remedy in tablet form is also widely used in Poland and the Czech Republic. Like most herbal remedies, loads of people swear by it, some doubt its effectiveness. My Czech friend's mother used it a lot.
> 
> I'd certainly prefer it to anything chemical if I needed help in sleeping which I do sometimes. In fact, I think I'll go in search of it online.


If it's just valerian I doubt it will help Kala. She is hysterical at the sound of a banger 3 miles away. I thought it might be valerian plus


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If it's just valerian I doubt it will help Kala. She is hysterical at the sound of a banger 3 miles away. I thought it might be valerian plus


Yes, I think the tablets have other ingredients. Holland & Barratt do them plus similar and I think they have an online shop...but I'm sure you could get them in Spain.

A herbalista has just opened in our village and whilst I'm a bit wary of what Alcalaina calls the 'woo factor' they have interesting stuff.

But alas no rejunevating pills....


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

This was a really useful piece so thanks.

Here are my two reprobates.....

Zara Mastine 8 months 36 kilo Soft as butter daft as a brush

Meg Border Collie 8 months 13 kilo too clever for her own good!

Arrived at the finca within 3 days of each other, covered in ticks and god knows what else. 


They are the best of buddies and have given us more pleasure than they can over know


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

cambio said:


> This was a really useful piece so thanks.
> 
> Here are my two reprobates.....
> 
> ...


Lovely dogs!! Did they just literally turn up after being abandoned? If so, you have a place in heaven!!! 
But whatever, yes, you are so right. We love our dogs to bits. I suppose people think we're a pair of daft old biddies...
When I look at Xena stretched out on her soft bed and think about the way she was treated...used as a puppy machine, broken leg from a kick or blow, malnourished...she is getting the best of everything now but she will have impaired life quality and possibly a shortened life because of what happened to her.

It makes you want to treat those people the same way.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Lovely dogs!! Did they just literally turn up after being abandoned? If so, you have a place in heaven!!!
> But whatever, yes, you are so right. We love our dogs to bits. I suppose people think we're a pair of daft old biddies...
> When I look at Xena stretched out on her soft bed and think about the way she was treated...used as a puppy machine, broken leg from a kick or blow, malnourished...she is getting the best of everything now but she will have impaired life quality and possibly a shortened life because of what happened to her.
> 
> It makes you want to treat those people the same way.


No they were not abandoned as such. Our builder turned up with them... Zara (Mastine) has a hernia so was not wanted , Meg one of a littler of 8, off to the woods as no homes for them, no money was exchanged. As I say, nervous at first fleas, ticks and in a mess, but now the most loveliest dogs on earth. Meg starts agility ( baby stuff) next week

So potentially abandoned. When I see Mastine tied up all day or on Fincas alone I wonder what would have happened to them if they had not come here.

We have plans next year to take on a dog from the pound,but at the moment want these two girls to settle in and feel comfy


----------

